
The Problem with Putting All the World's Code in GitHub - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2015/06/problem-putting-worlds-code-github/
======
a3n
Wow, was this thing written on the author's phone? Missing words everywhere.
And this likely auto-corrected sentence: "In its hunt revenue, Sourceforge is
looking less like an important collection of human knowledge and more like a
_plungered_ museum full of dangerous traps." [Emphasis added.]

~~~
wahsd
Anyone want to take bets that it was written on an Apple device? I find auto-
correct has such a high error rate.

There are even certain basic error patterns it simply cannot recognize like
when typing on an iPhone and the lowest row of characters ( c, v, b, n) are
triggered instead of the space and words are strung together. It seems like a
rather simple problem that should easily be corrected by detecting erroneous
character placement.

------
omouse
> _If GitHub vanished entirely, it could be rebuilt using individual user’s
> own copies of all the projects. It would take ages to accomplish, but it
> could be done._

> _Still, such work would be painful. In addition to the source code itself,
> GitHub is also home to countless comments, bug reports and feature requests,
> not to mention the rich history of changes_

I'm glad that they mention this. There's a tool called Fossil which is a
distributed VCS but it includes a wiki and bug tracker within it.

I'm just not sure how a totally decentralized VCS + bug tracker would fit into
a model like GitHub.

~~~
sytse
GitLab lets you import your project from GitHub.com including all issues with
one click. You can import to GitLab.com or your own GitLab server. We would
love to also see automatic importing of merge requests and wiki's.

